

Bug in iOS 8's 'Reset All Settings' Option Also Erases iCloud Drive Documents - 925dk
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/29/reset-all-settings-icloud-drive-bug/

======
srhngpr
What's going on with Apple lately?

